# Muskie vs Musky



## Bull_Can

*Which is it?*​
Muskie3375.00%Musky1125.00%


----------



## Bull_Can

Ok, I know everyone in Wisconsin refers to them as "Musky" and people in MN refer to them as "Muskie"...what does everyone here use for spelling.


----------



## Madison

I usually just call them Skee's... easier to type :wink:


----------



## The Dogger

Lets not kid ourselves, No one on here besides us cares or even knows. I like to refer to them as the sl*t I only get when I'm lucky or when she's drunk and stupid.

Maddog - did u and hustad try for them the other day in Nodak waters? If so how did ut go?


----------



## Madison

Yeah we tried to see if I could get into my first Nodak Skee and came up with nothing... I did get a descent blow up on a big eagle tail right away in the morning, the fish hit, I set hook, and nothing but half a fish come out of the water and a big swirl.. Never got a good look at it, pike?skee? Would definatley like to go back in there in sept or oct..


----------



## njsimonson

Musk*IE*. I like the IE better than the Y...just seems to write nicer. Who knows.


----------



## waterwolf

I actually like..............waterwolf 

Musky is the way I have always known it, wrote it etc....

Yikes does that make me a cheese head


----------



## Madison

waterwolf said:


> Yikes does that make me a cheese head


CHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeser!!!! J/K..... :lol: :lol:

Hope your season has gone well so far.. I have been up there a couple of times this year but only to stay with my buddy in Breezy and we mainly fished the Mille lac area.

Sounds like the longville area has been slower ... I'll be there in Oct..


----------



## waterwolf

> Sounds like the longville area has been slower ... I'll be there in Oct..


It's a great fall area to fish. Let me know if you will be fishing Woman lake, my in-laws used to have a cabin on it, and have seen some real nice ones over the years up there.


----------



## Shu

A buddy of mine has a place on Woman and said there are a few pigs in there. Also a good general area for late season ducks.


----------



## Madison

How are the cabbage beds out there?? Are the crayfish still doing damage?


----------



## Shu

Haven't fished the lake yet. We were up there to duck hunt only.


----------



## waterwolf

> How are the cabbage beds out there?? Are the crayfish still doing damage?


Cabbage has always been scattered out there. I have not been on the lake this year.

I think the Northern's Inc. crew was up earlier this year and did well though.


----------



## M1NN350T4 M4N

accualy people from WI call them muskies... i say who ever caught the biggest one decides... and that was louis sprey of hayward WI. (READ THE BOOK) he calls them muskies and thats wwhat i always say.


----------



## Invector

In most books I have they use musky.


----------



## Madison

M1NN350T4 M4N said:


> i say who ever caught the biggest one decides... and that was louis sprey of hayward WI. .


Speaking of Louie, what is the latest on his record being appealed???


----------



## Invector

Last I hurd it was still up in the air. The one group does not recognize his fish. The freshwater hall of fame in WI as far as I know still has him in there. If you look up the WI state record it still stands as his (from what I can find granted I'm not form WI). In the musky hunter and muskyshop.com message board a few years back it was desided the users of those pages would keep him as top dowg. I know musky hunter magazine gives him the recognition for it. Its just the one group and for the life of me I cannot think of it at the moment...its somthing like the IFXX they recognize a 67lb fish. If anyone remembers a few years back when spider wire had that million dallor offer for somone to break a world record fish using spider wire, anywho they used the same group and used the 67lb fish as world record.


----------



## Fossilman

muskie-its in the dictionary :beer:


----------



## Invector

Actually we are all wrong...its muskellunge thats the fishes true name. Esox masquinongy to those who are educated


----------

